# Do you think cell phones are dangerous?



## spiritfreak (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I want to ask you all for your opinions regarding the safety of cell phones (and wireless technology in general).

Before I put in my two cents, I'll post links to some articles about studies that have shown growing concern:

Article 1

Article 2

Article 3

What do you personally think about the link between cell phones/laptops/baby monitors and risks of exposure to radiation?

I am not a paranoid person, but I pay attention to these types of studies. I remember when only Mothering Magazine published studies questioning the safety of BPA, after a few months I began replacing everything to ensure I didn't heat up some baby food in a container that would leak toxins.

I can also say that over the past few years, after using a cell phone for an extended period of time, I would have a ringing in my ear for a few hours. Then last year I completely lost my hearing in my left ear - the only side I used a phone on (due to conductive hearing loss on my right side from noise exposure as a teenager). I also developed tinnitus on that side as well. A year later, I am still having testing done to figure it out, but one doctor in particular advised me to stop using a cell phone altogether (holding it up to my ear, that is, which I couldn't do anymore even if I wanted) because of the risks involved in prolonged exposure.

This, along with the research I have done concerning this issue, has caused me to question my entire home environment. I am ready to cancel my cell service, ditch my wireless router and go back to a good old fashioned corded land line. I really value the opinions of like-minded mothers, which is why I posted this question on this forum.

Thanks for reading, and I look forward to your input!!


----------



## my kidlets and me (Dec 6, 2006)

nak

CBC's show "Marketplace" did a show a couple of years ago about kids and cellphones - pretty scary stuff. I use mine so infrequently (less than 50 minutes a month) that I'm not concerned for me, but my kids won't be getting cellphones.

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/generation_cellphone/main.html


----------



## BerryMac (Apr 29, 2007)

I worry about this, too. We have wireless internet and don't have a home phone. We don't really use the cell phone much, though, and I tend to use the speaker function when at home. I also use Skype when possible, so we're not using the cell phone (but then again, my laptop is wireless internet). My iPod touch is always on Airplane mode unless I'm downloading an app or something for which I need internet.

I'd love to go back to wired, but there's danger in that, too...we can't win.

My daughter will not have a cell phone, either. We will homeschool, so that makes it easier - less peer pressure.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'm not into cellphones. We don't use them (partly because we can't afford them) and I won't be getting them for my kids (mostly for the health concern reasons mentioned above).


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2009)

I think about cell phones the same thing I think about microwaves - can't prove there's a thing wrong with either, but I just don't like them.

I do not have or use a cell phone. DH has a phone but uses it very rarely (he keeps it for emergencies, though he does sometimes call home from the store and say "do I get this or that?").

We also are not a wireless house, given the initial evidence that it may disrupt learning in children.

Unfortunately, if you send your child to public school, they may spend all day learning under a tower. Crazy. What a world we live in when education is so poorly valued (we'd rather spend tons of money on entertainment than pay enough taxes that our schools can run) that they have to do stuff like host the town cell phone or wi-fi tower for a few bucks and put the children at risk.

I'm a bit of a hypocrite since I do use a cordless phone, but it's 800mhz, not too bad. Reminds me, maybe I'll pick up a corded phone sometime.


----------



## spiritfreak (Aug 7, 2009)

This is my new favorite website that I'll be using as a guide to shop for a new cell phone. I am also thinking of getting a landline and changing our cell plan so it's less minutes and cheaper to boot. I don't think we could get rid of our cells simply because I text and email as my main forms of communication (due to the hearing impairment).

What I don't understand is when a person says "Well if cell phones were bad for our health, 'they' (the government, the man, etc) would tell us." As a mother, I will ALWAYS choose to err on the side of caution. Sometimes extreme caution. Most mainstream people (i.e. mother-in-law) don't understand the decisions I make, but I have my support here at Mothering! I am so grateful for your thoughts. I feel a little less paranoid now!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, I believe there is cause for concern with cell phones, but so is there with almost *everything* else. I mean, even breastmilk is riddled with toxic chemicals these days. There's no getting away from it, unfortunately.

FWIW, I accept the risk, and use my IPhone very regularly, for texting, spoken calls, navigation, listening to music and much, much more. I don't think that getting rid of it would really make a huge difference amongst the barrage of assaults my body is already receiving.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I think cell phones and wireless internet are completely safe, but if you feel that your children are best served by "extreme caution" (ie paranoia) more power to you.

The loss of hearing and tinnitus are caused by noise exposure. Perhaps you should consider lowering the volume on your cell phone.


----------



## spiritfreak (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB*
> 
> I think cell phones and wireless internet are completely safe, but if you feel that your children are best served by "extreme caution" (ie paranoia) more power to you.
> 
> The loss of hearing and tinnitus are caused by noise exposure. Perhaps you should consider lowering the volume on your cell phone.


I don't understand how a person can believe they are 'completely' safe, when you can find out the SAR from the manufacturers, FCC and EWG, which proves that they emit radiation and radiation disrupts the balanced economy of our bodies and can cause a plethora of diseases and defects.

I am certainly not paranoid, as I clearly stated when I posted this thread. When it comes to ME raising MY children, I will always choose to keep their environment as safe as possible and stay knowledgeable about possible dangers. I think that's what pretty much all parents do who want the very best for their children. As I gather information regarding wireless technology, I am not going to throw our cell phones and wireless router out the window and disconnect from life, but how is it paranoid to buy a phone that puts out less radiation and go back to having a corded land line?

I know what causes hearing loss and tinnitus, and I can assure you I have never had my cell phone volume up more than half way and have always made it a habit to listen to music softly. I have never been exposed to loud noise, and I have no genetic predisposition to these symptoms either. So thanks for your opinion (albeit full of condescending remarks), but it's lacking a valid point.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiritfreak*
> 
> I can also say that over the past few years, after using a cell phone for an extended period of time, I would have a ringing in my ear for a few hours. Then last year I completely lost my hearing in my left ear - the only side I used a phone on


Well since I can't remember the last time I saw a teen talking on a cell rather than texting, I'm fairly certain their hearing will be fine.


----------



## westslope (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with spirit freak. Walking around with a little internet in your pocket just isn't good for your cells. The reason the government doesn't tell you it's bad is basically the same reason you don't worry about it. It is because technology is so useful, it is necessary, and that is what makes it big business. Not releasing undisputable evidence would carry quite a price tag I imagine. This country, and many others, cannot and will not do without. All you can do is keep your kids as protected as possible while they are young. Try shields.


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, I think they are dangerous. So is wifi, so is electromagnetic radiation, so are laptops, so are radio signals, etc. Almost all of us live in close proximity to cell phone towers and antennas now. In New York City, where we live, they install them on most apartment buildings. Directly next to peoples windows and above on the roofs. In our apartment building, we have about 12 wifi signals from all of the tenants. The invisible pollution of all of these things is unavoidable these days. However, I cannot work without wifi and cannot be with my child as I work (I work from home). So I pick my battles. I always use my cell phone with a wired headset (not bluetooth), but mostly I text instead of talking. I never talk on the phone with my son next to me, and if we're in the car or my phone is close to him, it is always in airplane mode. I would rather return my calls than to expose him to any extra radiation in "standby" mode.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont think they are anymore dangerous than anything else out there that emits crap. Power lines emit soft x rays, plastic off gasses into the air, the whole world is filled with stuff that isnt natural for our bodies. Do I think all the people in the year 2100 will have brain cancer because of it? Yep. But I also think there will be some pill you take to prevent cancer or cure it. For me, the benefits of cell phones and wifi greatly increase the quality of life. I'd rather die of radiation poisoning than live without the internet. (Well, thats a bit extreme, but you know what I mean)


----------

